
Boole, Shannon and the Electronic Computer - Hooke
https://thonyc.wordpress.com/2016/04/30/boole-shannon-and-the-electronic-computer/
======
j1vms
Interesting read.

Here's a link to "A symbolic analysis of relay and switching circuits", Claude
Shannon's M.S. 1937 thesis at UMich:
[http://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/11173](http://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/11173)

This thesis paper introduced Boole's work into electrical engineering (tying
Boolean logic directly into digital circuit design & analysis. contrary to the
prevailing ad-hoc design of the era), as per the parent link.

It represents one of the two or three veritable masterpieces Shannon left this
world; the other(s) being his seminal works in Information Theory, and
Cryptography (were it to be considered separately).

Edit: thesis date 1936->1937 [1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Symbolic_Analysis_of_Relay_a...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Symbolic_Analysis_of_Relay_and_Switching_Circuits)

~~~
j1vms
My apologies - important revision to the above comment:

This famous M.S. thesis was submitted by Shannon at MIT in August 1937, not at
the University of Michigan as per the parent comment. Shannon had completed
dual bachelor's degrees the previous year at UMich, before attending MIT.
[1][2]

[1]
[http://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/11173/34541425...](http://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/11173/34541425-MIT.pdf)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Symbolic_Analysis_of_Relay_a...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Symbolic_Analysis_of_Relay_and_Switching_Circuits)

------
moron4hire
The article mentions Shannon having worked under Vannevar Bush, who founded
Raytheon, invented the concept of hypertext, and drove forward the creation of
the National Science Foundation, among many other things.

